# Added 2 new subforums



## Nicklfire

Hello All,

I have added 2 new forum subsections to the forum. The first being Forum Updates/Changes/Problems which will be used for any future updates to the website, downtime, issues with specific features. This is only for my use and regular users will still report problems or issues in the complain subsection.

The second subforum i have added is by request and i think it's going to get great use. It's an *Aquarium Photography* subforum. It will be used by all new and old people interested in Aquarium photography. I know we have some people who REALLY are masters behind the cameras so i hope they will put their knowledge forward and help out some people who are maybe a little newer on that side of the hobby.

Shawn


----------

